

Groupon Propped Up With Lowest Internet Float in a Decade - secretasiandan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-10-28/groupon-value-propped-up-with-lowest-internet-float-in-decade.html

======
raganwald
These articles about the Groupon IPO all seem to have the same feel, reporting
some chicanery that doesn't definitively suggest that the stock is a turd, but
do suggest that the financeers behind this business are treating the entire
thing as an exercise in cashing out quickly.

I strongly suspect that investment bankers are playing Pump'n'Dump Bingo with
Groupon, which is a little like Buzzword Bingo: Each player throws $10,000 in
the pot and gets a bingo card. The squares have random stock promotion events
on them, like "restates earnings," "cancels road show" or "Cxx resigns." The
first person who gets five in a row collects the pot.

Right now, the players are checking their cards for "Low float."

------
incongruity
Just when you thought it couldn't get worse...

Groupon is just a slow-motion train wreck (which everyone still seems to want
to get a ride on, oddly).

~~~
ChuckMcM
Actually I read the press as Groupon is having a hard time selling seats on
the train. Not that I know anything of course. The analysis that the small
float is an attempt to keep the per-share price high(er) and the valuation
somewhere up from their last round, is spot on.

If I were a betting person I'd give them 50/50 odds that they can't get the
offering fully subscribed even with Goldman's using its deep pockets to cover
unsold shares.

